# Karate Email



## ArmorOfGod (Apr 13, 2007)

http://mail.karate.com

Go there for a free web-based email account that will be yourname@karate.com
I have been using mine for about a year (for junk mail) and it seems to be a pretty good and stable service.

The service is a part of www.karate.com

AoG


----------

